# Trim tex beads



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

I glue on my trim tex beads, and then first coat of durabond and finish with two coats of lightweight mud 

I'm wondering what do you guys use? Is the durabond a necessary coat? I wonder if the bead is glued on and fully cured why csnt I just fill with mud 

Thx


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i always staple on my plastic beads. then bed in with fast set.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

i love their mud-set beads...


----------

